# Webcomics



## bofferbrauer (9. Juli 2013)

Ein herzliches Hallo an die Community

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob sonst noch jemand hier Webcomics liest. 

Für diejenigen die nicht wissenwas Webcomics sind: Das sind Comics, die entweder nur oder primär im Internet lesbar sind; Mangareader entfallen also dieser Liste. Oftmals werden Webcomics, wenn sie erfolgreich sind, später auch in Buchform veröffentlicht.

Hier mal die Liste an Webcomics die ich so lese:

Spinnerette: Parodie auf Superheldencomics, vor allem natürlich Spiderman
Homestuck: Mit über 7000(!) Seiten das längste Webcomic der Welt, wovon einige Flashanimationen oder gar ganze Spiele sind. Durch die verwobene Geschichte und die vielen Zeitebenen aber eher schwer verdaulich.
Looking for Group. Ursprünglich als Parodie auf WoW gestartet, ging die Geschichte seinen eigenen Weg zu einer epischen Geschichte. Hat momentan übrigens einen Kickstarter laufen für ein Action-Rollenspiel mit bis zu 4 Spielern im koop
Vampire Cheerleaders/Paranormal Mistery Squad: 2 Geschichten, die zusammengeführt wurden. Kommt im Endeffekt stark auf Buffy: Im Bann der Dämonen raus. Wegen einer Pause aus Familiären Gründen läuft momentan die dritte Geschichte des Universums, Aoi House
Ménage à 3: NSFW, aber ungemein lustig. Und Fanservice ohne Ende


----------



## RedBrain (9. Juli 2013)

The Adventures of Dr. McNinja [English]:
The Adventures of Dr. McNinja » Archive » 0p1
In späteren Teilen sind auch farbig.


----------



## bofferbrauer (9. Juli 2013)

Interessant. Der Author scheint McDonalds aber so überhaupt nicht zu mögen vom ersten Kapitel her gesehen ^^


----------



## Monsjo (9. Juli 2013)

Spannend  Ich guck mich mal durch!


----------



## bofferbrauer (9. Juli 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Spannend  Ich guck mich mal durch!


 
Welches Webcomic meinst du da? Oder ist das allgemein auf die hier geposteten bezogen?


----------



## Monsjo (9. Juli 2013)

Alle, ich liebe Comic aber die normalen trauen sich nichts mehr  da kommt sowas perfekt.


----------



## bofferbrauer (9. Juli 2013)

Na dann bin ja nicht der einzige hier der so denkt ^^


----------



## bofferbrauer (12. Juli 2013)

Hier noch ein altes Webcomic, welches ich früher gelesen hatte, mittlerweile aber durch habe:
Bob and George, the Comic Strip!
Es handelt sich hierbei um ein komplett abgedrehtes Spritecomic (sprich die figuren sind Computerspielsprites) im Megaman Universum


----------



## Robonator (12. Juli 2013)

Webcomics? Sowas wie Explosm.net - Home of Cyanide & Happiness ?


----------



## bofferbrauer (12. Juli 2013)

Ja geht auch als Webcomic durch. Ist im Format Vergleichbar mit den kurzen Strips in den Zeitungen.

Was solche anbelangt, gibt es auch welche, die sich hauptsächlich auf Gaming beziehen. Wie etwa dieses hier:
Dueling Analogs - Gaming Webcomics, Humor & More

Edit: hab da gerade ein tolles Video gefunden: If Xbox One was a Girl | Xbox One | Video - Dueling Analogs

Und wo wir gerade dabei sind: If Diablo III was a Girl | Diablo III | Video - Dueling Analogs

ROFL


----------



## bofferbrauer (22. Juli 2013)

Ich habe hier mal eine Seite gefunden, die Webcomics auflistet, die es mittlerweile auch als Printmedien gibt - inklusive Kickstarter o.ä für jene die es gerne werden wollen:
Webcomics Offline


----------



## bofferbrauer (28. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube ich habe gerade mein neues Lieblingswebcomic gefunden: Olympus Overdrive - Page 47

Die griechischen Götter kommen zurück, und über ein Spiel wollen sie herausfinden, wer denn nun in Zukunft der Obergott werden soll. Allerdings mit einem radikalen reboot welcher so manches auf den Kopf stellt. Unter anderem die Geschlechter mancher Götter...

Zudem noch ein altes Webcomic wiedergefunden, welches ich schon durch hatte, jedoch wieder weitergeführt wurde: Squidi.net Webcomics :: Modest Destiny Archive

Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Pixel/Spritecomic in einer Fantasywelt, mit absolut skurrilen Personen, bei der alles den Bach runtergeht


----------



## Coldhardt (28. Juli 2013)

Hmm, sind jetzt keine Comics die eine Geschichte erzählen, aber trotzdem teilweise ganz lustig:

http://www.explosm.net/comics/3243/


----------



## bofferbrauer (28. Juli 2013)

Kenn ich auch schon, Robonator hatte in einem vorherigem Post drauf hingewiesen. Sind aber teils wirklich ganz lustige Sketches mit dabei


----------

